# Orchid sales in NYC.



## pealow (Apr 22, 2009)

Are there any orchid sales in NYC anymore? I know that the GNYOS doesn't have one this year and I would love to attend a show/sale locally.

Thanks
Paula


----------



## Clark (Apr 22, 2009)

The closest to NYC, that I can think of, is Parkfest at Parkside Orchids 
in Pa. For us, this is closer than the SEPOS show at Longwood. Deepcuts
show in Holmdel NJ is in February. Clark


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2009)

GNYOS monthly meetings in the Bronx. MOS in Manhattan near Columbus Circle. Deep Cut has shows. The store on Centre Market Street south of Grand St. and north of Canal St. has orchids and occasionally bargain plants. Parkfest July 25. Hopefully the GNYOS will find another venue next year.


----------



## pealow (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 30, 2009)

How hard is it to set up an orchid show? I could probably get a site to have one that is very large & well known!!

Tom


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2009)

Your backyard!? Come on Tom!


----------



## CLMoss (Apr 30, 2009)

I heard that Staten Island Orchid Society is having a small event this weekend... I can find out details if anybody is interested.

Claudia


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2009)

THanx Claudia, that would be most appreciated.


----------



## CLMoss (Apr 30, 2009)

OK, just got the info:

May 2 & 3: Staten Island Orchid Show - 10 am - 5 pm - Snug Harbor Cultural Center and Botanical Gardens. Silva Orchids will be there and SIOS will be selling orchids.

BTW, Sung Harbor is beautiful!

Claudia


----------



## Clark (May 1, 2009)

It looks like we'll be there after 2:00 on Saturday.
Thanks for the heads up Claudia!


----------

